# The Man Who Feared His Reward



## ZeratulLuke (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, newcomer here, but I just want to draw attention to my post here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1738218
And this description to go along with it;

This is a rather unique experiement I wish to try out.

What you have here is a very vague intro paragraph concerning a very vague someone. Th setting might be familar to some, but regardless the interesting is why it's so vague.

Because you, the reader, are going to decide where he is. And who he is, and what he will become.

That's right, the choice is yours. At the end of the paragraph are three choices, two with dual branches for that choice. While I will be postin this in multiple places, I'll be posting the continuing parts here and linking to everywhere else.


Choice is important here, you'll notice that no species is given and that the gender can just barely be inferred to be male. The choies made will affect who he becomes, species, personality and life.

In regards to his life beforehand, I will say only this; He has neglecting his own health for quite some time, pushing his body to the limits, I wonder why?

Just reply with what choice you would like, specifically as possible and I'll tally them together (or in the case of like 2 or 3 different pics, do a little raffle thing to deteremine the winner)


And remeber: no choice is ever truly understood^^

P.S. Yes, this is kind of like Dog Days of Summer by Blotch.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll go with number 2 where an unsuspected stranger finds him.

I always love the element of surprise, especially when it's a chance encounter.

Is the stranger a friend?

A foe?

Is he or she curious?

Or is there a hidden motive?

So let's have the surprise.

Sage Fox


----------



## makmakmob (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: nothing*



Putaou946 said:


> I'm going to bump the tread up._--------------------------------very good site:buy Women's ugg boots, Uggs boots, dog bed, pet supply, pet product,_



What the fuck? Honestly?


----------



## ScottyDM (Nov 29, 2008)

It's g_____n link spam and Putaou946 is a g______d link spammer who should burn in h__l for this crime.

It's a classic example of a totally selfish individual who has no intent of contributing to the community and will use the resources here--storage, bandwidth, and the members time and bandwidth--to make money at our expense. Many of these people are in it professionally and they sell X number of "advertising placements" to their clients for cash. Often the primary target is not our eyeballs, but they are attempting to spam the search engines with links pointed at their client's websites. Google hates this c__p too and will sometimes blackball a website--the client's website, not furaffinty.net.

But don't mind me. I freakin hate link spammers! Leaches and parasites. More info.

S-


----------

